# drawings



## ShonenJump (Jul 11, 2017)

.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 11, 2017)

wow those drawings are awesome dude, stay like that and do more


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 11, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wow those drawings are awesome dude, stay like that and do more


thanks! Will do


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 11, 2017)

whao


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow dude those are some pretty amazing drawings. Do you draw anything or only manga related content?

I would love to see you try Ryo Hazuki!


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Wow dude those are some pretty amazing drawings. Do you draw anything or only manga related content?
> 
> I would love to see you try Ryo Hazuki!


thanks! Yeah mostly manga stuff. I will try to make ryo if i have time


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> thanks! Yeah mostly manga stuff. I will try to make ryo if i have time



Ahh okay thanks. If you get time and do manage to create your version of ryo then definitely tag me since i wanna see it haha.

What kind of manga series do you mostly draw ?


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Ahh okay thanks. If you get time and do manage to create your version of ryo then definitely tag me since i wanna see it haha.
> 
> What kind of manga series do you mostly draw ?


its mostly from shonenjump. If i have  to say may favorite series to draw then it has to be bleach


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> its mostly from shonenjump. If i have  to say may favorite series to draw then it has to be bleach



How is bleach? (is it tasty)

No but jokes aside how is that series? the anime i mean?


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> How is bleach? (is it tasty)
> 
> No but jokes aside how is that series? the anime i mean?


its really fun! they fight with monsters from another world that eats lost souls. And great animation too. Its one of the series they don't say to the protagonist you are the only one who can do it. They all take their chances

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> its really fun! they fight with monsters from another world that eats lost souls. And great animation too. Its one of the series they don't say to the protagonist you are the only one who can do it. They all take their chances
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



You ever seen the anime or manga called Soul Eater? (they eat souls in that one too and i loved it). I will add bleach to my backlog and see if it is upto my tastes. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> You ever seen the anime or manga called Soul Eater? (they eat souls in that one too and i loved it). I will add bleach to my backlog and see if it is upto my tastes. Thanks for the recommendation.


yep! One of my favorites! Second season gets even darker!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> yep! One of my favorites! Second season gets even darker!



The anime never hard a second season. It was just 51 episodes and that was it. Or are you talking about the manga?

Or are you talking about Soul Eater NOT? i watched all 51 eps of soul eater and i also watched the Soul eater not. I preferred the original Soul eater rather than Soul eater NOT but then again NOT had a lot of hilarious jokes. What i loved about Soul eater was that they did a proper 51 episode anime adaptation that managed to explain the entire plot. Which is something ALOT of anime these days dont manage to do. (looking at you NANA )

Either ways i am happy you have seen Soul eater. It is a great series. 

Would you say Bleach is like Soul eater?


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> The anime never hard a second season. It was just 51 episodes and that was it. Or are you talking about the manga?
> 
> Or are you talking about Soul Eater NOT? i watched all 51 eps of soul eater and i also watched the Soul eater not. I preferred the original Soul eater rather than Soul eater NOT but then again NOT had a lot of hilarious jokes. What i loved about Soul eater was that they did a proper 51 episode anime adaptation that managed to explain the entire plot. Which is something ALOT of anime these days dont manage to do. (looking at you NANA )
> 
> ...


i meant from opening 2 onwards of soul eater lol. Yeah they are a bit the same. Both have lost souls and shinigami's. However bleach does not have a meister academy but a place called soul society (heaven probably) i want you to take look. I don't want to spoil the story . The protagonist is a normal human being that can see ghost. Then he meets a shinigami(shinigami's are like ghost so people that sees ghost sees them only) Later the shinigami gets hurt and gives the power to the protagonist then he becomes a shinigami or in dub soul reaper


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> i meant from opening 2 onwards of soul eater lol. Yeah they are a bit the same. Both have lost souls and shinigami's. However bleach does not have a meister academy but a place called soul society (heaven probably) i want you to take look. I don't want to spoil the story . The protagonist is a normal human being that can see ghost. Then he meets a shinigami(shinigami's are like ghost so people that sees ghost sees them only) Later the shinigami gets hurt and gives the power to the protagonist then he becomes a shinigami or in dub soul reaper



Lol (facepalm) you meant the second OP!

Oh really? wow then it seems like i probably will like it! i wont now 100% until i watch it though lol. But i have a huge anime backlog to get through first starting with Trickster. If your into Shinigami's then i highly recommend Death Note. Shinigami's in that anime series are essentially angels of death or reapers who guide people towards death and also drop these notebooks that can essentially allow humans to kill anyone they want. (But i am 60% sure that you have already seen this anime since it is infamous)


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 11, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Lol (facepalm) you meant the second OP!
> 
> Oh really? wow then it seems like i probably will like it! i wont now 100% until i watch it though lol. But i have a huge anime backlog to get through first starting with Trickster. If your into Shinigami's then i highly recommend Death Note. Shinigami's in that anime series are essentially angels of death or reapers who guide people towards death and also drop these notebooks that can essentially allow humans to kill anyone they want. (But i am 60% sure that you have already seen this anime since it is infamous)


already seen death note  also the live action movies. Also have the death note book lol! Trickster is amazing ! fun fact: Death note was all ages in japan


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> already seen death note  also the live action movies. Also have the death note book lol! Trickster is amazing ! fun fact: Death note was all ages in japan



Oh i diddnt watch the first two Death note LA movies since i saw the anime.But I have seen the 2016 LA movie which i thoroughly enjoyed. I thought it was a good build upon the Death note universe! I LOVED how awesome Ryuk and the other shinigamis looked in that movie and the plot was quite good too! I personally cant wait to watch the 2017 Hollywood version of the movie since it looks _very different_ and i am very skeptical on how faithful they were towards the original series. (apparently death notes creator enjoyed the 2017 version which is a good sign)

And you have the Death note book? haha awesome! my friend has it too but i made him swear not to put my name in it LOL

edit: Were the movies all ages too? if so way to go japan! haha. I am sure it would get a harsher rating over in the west


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 12, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Oh i diddnt watch the first two Death note LA movies since i saw the anime.But I have seen the 2016 LA movie which i thoroughly enjoyed. I thought it was a good build upon the Death note universe! I LOVED how awesome Ryuk and the other shinigamis looked in that movie and the plot was quite good too! I personally cant wait to watch the 2017 Hollywood version of the movie since it looks _very different_ and i am very skeptical on how faithful they were towards the original series. (apparently death notes creator enjoyed the 2017 version which is a good sign)
> 
> And you have the Death note book? haha awesome! my friend has it too but i made him swear not to put my name in it LOL
> 
> edit: Were the movies all ages too? if so way to go japan! haha. I am sure it would get a harsher rating over in the west


i know that many shonen movies are rated g. attack on titan live action was pg12. My Japanese friend  takes pictures every year at toho cinema from those movie posters lol he told me all about it. Japan games  now are usually rated by people from other countries that works recently at cero. Eirin(Japan cinema rating board) is more open minded. They don't mind a little bit of violence. If gets to violent or has some sex scenes then it will be either pg12 or r15. manga's are all ages (except hentai lol) with manga its up to parents if kids can read seinen/josei stuff.


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 22, 2017)

.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jan 19, 2018)

.


----------



## ShonenJump (May 8, 2018)

.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 8, 2018)

dsionr4 said:


> View attachment 122638 View attachment 122639 View attachment 122640 View attachment 122641 View attachment 122642 View attachment 122643 View attachment 122644 View attachment 122645 View attachment 122646 View attachment 122647 View attachment 122648 View attachment 122649
> some more bad drawings lol, i am self taught after all


it's not bad
it's great!


----------



## x65943 (May 8, 2018)

You have a lot of raw talent. Next step: focus on learning body proportions.

A few examples. Ganon's thumb is much too long - put your own hand in that position and note where your thumb is. For torsos - try to think about where the bones would be under the skin and make sure the arms/shoulders wouldn't be broken in a real person.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2018)

Second what @x65943 said - you need to focus on proportions and anatomy. Start using real life reference images and perhaps try and find your own style rather than emulating others (eg. generic anime poses)


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 8, 2018)

there are sites (or just google images) that you can search for pictures to use as reference, get some random pose from internet and try to draw something based on it


----------



## ShonenJump (May 8, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Second what @x65943 said - you need to focus on proportions and anatomy. Start using real life reference images and perhaps try and find your own style rather than emulating others (eg. generic anime poses)


using the word  "emulate" is quite harsh as some of them is my original drawings. Ofcourse everyone has their distinctive art style and sometimes it might look like those of other drawings.


----------



## ShonenJump (May 8, 2018)

.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 8, 2018)

dsionr4 said:


> am i going in the right direction? Took 7-8 minutes to make


yes just keep practicing


----------

